

Show HN: Choices – Ask questions and receive concise answers from people nearby - hughjones
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.choices.android

======
hughjones
Hello HN. I'm the founder of Choices and I'm happy to answer any questions. A
little background on what we're doing: Choices is an app (Android currently
available, iOS coming soon) that makes it incredibly simple to ask and answer
questions from people nearby by tapping on provided answers to vote. Users can
also view the questions which are currently trending all over the world.

Hope you like it.

